# Colorado Native Woods



## Steelart99 (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay, this might seem a bit retarded, but I've lived in Colorado about 7 years but only just recently started wood turning ... again. I used my Dad's lathe as a teenager, but did little turning since then. He passed his almost new General lathe on to me a couple years ago and I finally have it set up. The "retarded" :wacko1: question is: What woods are available locally that would make nice turnings? Where can I get them (preferably dried)? I'm heading towards deep bowl turning or burl turnings eventually. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.
Dan


----------



## phinds (Dec 26, 2012)

Most states have a state web site and many of them have a page for native plant life. Have you searched?

For example, it took me 2 seconds to find:

http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/garden/07421.html

Do you know how to use Google?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2012)

Non native species grown in yards and street trees should give you variety. Firewood piles and arborists should give you some good finds........


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 26, 2012)

[email protected] , I've done business with them befor, good people. They deal in urban lumber. Grew up in Thornton Co., beauitful country.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 26, 2012)

Just about any species you chuck up will be good, especially to learn on. There are a few species that will simply self destruct like redbud etc. but that's okay, that's the best way to learn. Good luck and don't forget to show up pictures of everything you turn!


----------



## healeydays (Dec 26, 2012)

hobbit-hut said:


> [email protected] , I've done business with them befor, good people. They deal in urban lumber. Grew up in Thornton Co., beauitful country.



I believe he meant to say [email protected]

Kevin is right, learn on any wood you can get your hands on and once you comfortable find that good wood. Your best place to start might be the woodpile for a woodstove to start. Reasonable size and length to try.


----------



## Steelart99 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm aware of the pine, spruce, juniper and aspen as being a large part of the landscape around here, but just never turned anything from them and don't really know how well they turn, much less the aesthetics of each (Pine is that contruction stuff ... right?). I contacted TCWOODS, so I'll see what he might have (thanks for the contact). I've turned a few articles from cherry, maple, red mallee and will post those at some point. I'm sure I "need" some pointers. One of my next projects is making a set of "Easy Tools" straight turning tools ... which just reminded me that I don't have anything to use for the handles :dash2: Guess that will be another thread at some point ... DOH!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 26, 2012)

Ive truned a little aspen. I like it. it is real soft and turns like butter. A great wood to learn on i would think. It is generally kinda plain, but I've seen some beautiful burl and figured stuff on the internet. I saw a guy on the internet somewhere that makes lampshades from it. He turns it super thin while it is wet cause it drys with very little distortion. Also very nice to carve on, if your into that, and takes dyes and stains really well. In fact, if you get any nice sized pieces, I'm up for a trade


----------



## DKMD (Dec 26, 2012)

I doubt you'll have much luck finding large, dry bowl blanks... You'll have more options and save money by twice turning green wood. It's pretty unusual to see anything over 3" thick that's dry. I'd call a few local tree service places and see if they'll give/sell you some of the stuff they take down. Also, check with the city and see if they have a green waste dump.

I'm not familiar with the flora of Colorado, but I'd personally avoid resinous species like pine.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Dec 26, 2012)

If you're looking to find blanks, let me know. I'm located in metro denver. What part of colorado are you located in?


----------



## hardtwist (Dec 26, 2012)

You'll find russian olive growing all over the state like weeds. Although not a native wood, it is everywhere and makes for some very beautiful and interesting turnings.


----------



## Steelart99 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm actually located about 30-40 miles east of Colorado Springs. I occasionally make it up to the Denver area too.
Dan



Dan.S.314 said:


> If you're looking to find blanks, let me know. I'm located in metro denver. What part of colorado are you located in?


----------



## Steelart99 (Dec 26, 2012)

Seriously!?! I love the look of Olive, but had no idea it was growing around here. I'll have to see what I can track down.
Dan



hardtwist said:


> You'll find russian olive growing all over the state like weeds. Although not a native wood, it is everywhere and makes for some very beautiful and interesting turnings.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2012)

Steelart99 said:


> Seriously!?! I love the look of Olive, but had no idea it was growing around here. I'll have to see what I can track down.
> Dan
> 
> 
> ...



Russian olive not olive. It is a hedgerow tree- sorta silver green leaves. Look it up.


----------



## Steelart99 (Dec 26, 2012)

HA ... my education continues. I know the wood (I've seen turnings from it), but didn't know it was not a "true" olive. I'll still track it down locally if possible.
thanks
Dan



Mike1950 said:


> Steelart99 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously!?! I love the look of Olive, but had no idea it was growing around here. I'll have to see what I can track down.
> ...


----------

